
U.K. unveils sweeping plan to rein in Big Tech - traderjane
https://www.axios.com/uk-unveils-sweeping-plan-to-rein-in-big-tech-66890d68-cb69-436c-90fd-b011c6b91b2b.html
======
traderjane
> The proposed regulations would apply to any company that allows users to
> share or discover user-generated content or interact with each other online.

> That means the rules would apply to most of the internet's biggest players,
> including social media sites like Facebook, public discussion forums like
> Reddit, messaging services like WhatsApp, and search engines like Google or
> Bing.

